# تصميم منزل 148 م



## ICBM (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحياتي الكبيرة لملتقى المهندسين العرب .

عندي قطعة أرض بياناتها كالتالي :

-المساحة الكلية 148م وتقع على شارعين

- طول قطعة الأرض 160م

عرض قطعة الأرض على الشارع الرئيسي 9,25
عرض قطعة الأرض على الشارع الخلفي 8 , 75 حيث توجد شطره من الجار .

عرض الشارع الرئيسي ( 8م ) وعرض الشارع الخلفي ( 4م )

وبما أنني اعمل مُدرسة ولست في حل من علم الهندسة المعمارية وخبرتكم العالية وعلمكم المتمكن . حيث قمت بعمل رسم كروكي حسب رغبتي في شكل المنزل للدور الأول على النحو التالي






وكل ما أتمناه من عمالقة علم الهندسة المعمارية :

اولا تصميم للقواعد الخرسانية وابعادها وما افضل من حيث وجود لبشة لو قواعد وسملات فقط ؟

ثانيا عمل التصميم للدور الأرضي ومراجعة تصميم ومساحات الدور الأول .

لا املك فى هذا المنتدى غير كلمة شكر حتى لو رأيت موضوعي ولم ترد .

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من العلم والخبرة وفي أنتظار الرد للرغبة فى البناء خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة .

شكراً جزيلاً

*


----------



## ICBM (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*12 مشاهدة و مفيش أية مساعدة ؟ . ولا رد واحد !!! 
*​


----------



## ICBM (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*12 مشاهدة ومفيش اية مساعدة ولا رد واحد ؟*​


----------



## إسلام علي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
المساعدة في التصميم ممكنة لكن التصميم الكامل يا أختنا الفاضلة ليس مجاني لأنه عمل ومسؤولية ويحتاج جهد ووقت 
والكروكي اللي حضرتك عاملاه رغم إني أحييكي على جهدك ومحاولتك لكن الحمام بيفتح من الصالة والضيوف ودا طبعا مش محبذ إطلاقا 
فأنصحك باللجوء لمكتب هندسي جيد لإنك كدا كدا هتروحي عشان استخراج الرخص وشهادات الإشراف​


----------



## yooohia (4 ديسمبر 2011)

يعنى انت مشترك مخصوص فى منتدى للمهندسين عشان تستغل المهندسين وتستغل علمهم حرام عليكم انتم عوزين تستغلونا حتى فى منتديات النت حرام روح لمهندس او مكتب هندسى يصممها لك يعنى انت عاوز تصمم عمارة ببلاش نوكل اولادنا ايه نوكلهم زلط عشان حضرتك تبنى عماره تبيع الشقة فيها بالشى الفلانى وعاوز مهندس يصممها ببلاش وكانك عامل مسابقة بين المهندسين كمان بتستخف بعقلنا مش عارف اقولك ايه اكتر من كده


----------



## yooohia (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*يعنى انت مشترك مخصوص فى منتدى للمهندسين عشان تستغل المهندسين وتستغل علمهم حرام عليكم انتم عوزين تستغلونا حتى فى منتديات النت حرام روح لمهندس او مكتب هندسى يصممها لك يعنى انت عاوز تصمم عمارة ببلاش نوكل اولادنا ايه نوكلهم زلط عشان حضرتك تبنى عماره تبيع الشقة فيها بالشى الفلانى وعاوز مهندس يصممها ببلاش وكانك عامل مسابقة بين المهندسين كمان بتستخف بعقلنا مش عارف اقولك ايه اكتر من كده*


----------



## إسلام علي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

yooohia قال:


> *يعنى انت مشترك مخصوص فى منتدى للمهندسين عشان تستغل المهندسين وتستغل علمهم حرام عليكم انتم عوزين تستغلونا حتى فى منتديات النت حرام روح لمهندس او مكتب هندسى يصممها لك يعنى انت عاوز تصمم عمارة ببلاش نوكل اولادنا ايه نوكلهم زلط عشان حضرتك تبنى عماره تبيع الشقة فيها بالشى الفلانى وعاوز مهندس يصممها ببلاش وكانك عامل مسابقة بين المهندسين كمان بتستخف بعقلنا مش عارف اقولك ايه اكتر من كده*


بالراحة شوية يا بشمهندس وبعدين هيا ما أجرمتش يعني وكما دي ضيفة على الملتقى لمفروض نرحب بيها وبغيرها وبعدين إنت عند في أرشيف مشاركاتك كتير من التساؤلات محدش قالك بتستغلنا يعني خليك كول :84:


----------



## man82 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*عذرا لضيق الوقت*

*سيدتي اليك المعماري حسب رسمك المرفوع عي الموقع والتوقيع المبدئي للاعمدة ويوجد بها بعض التعديلات مثل اضافة عدد 2 عمود للسلم ناحية الاستقبال لتقليل بحرالكمرات من 8 م الي 4 م لو هذا الرسم هو كما تريدين اعلمي المنتدي لتصميم االقواعد مع اعتراضي علي التصميمالمعماري رغم اني مهندس انشائي الا ان التصميم المعماري بة العديد من defects
ارجو الدعاء لي وللمرحومة جدتي
*


----------



## ICBM (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*البشمهندس man82 : كل الشكر لك وتحياتي الكبيرة وأسمح لي ان انحني امام ذوقك وكرم اخلاقك وتأكد أني دعوت ربي بان يكرمك يجعلك عالي الشأن والصيت والمكانه ويرزقك من حيث لا تعلم ..أكرر شكري لك
وادعوا الله عز وجل ان يرحم جدتك ويرحم موتانا جميعاً
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


البشمهندس إسلام علي : أشكرك جزيلاً على النصيحة وعلى أخلاقك التي أعلى من كل العلوم بكثير

-------------------------------------------------------------------

واخيراً وليس أخر أشكر كل من دخل على الموضوع ووضع رد او لم يضع اية ردود واشكر من أنتهرني وظن بي السوء وأحب ان اقول لهم أولا لا حيلة في الرزق ولا شفاعة في الموت . هذه الأرض هي إرث وتقع في منطقة ريفية وكرمني الله بقرض لبناء الدور الاول وليس لي طمع في الدنيا غير ستر أطفالي بعد ستر الله عز وجل
ومن كامل حب الله أنه يخلق بين البشر أناس مثل البشمهندس man82 الذي أدخر من وقته ومن عمله وقدم معروفاً لسيدة لا يعرفها غير أنها طلبت طلب ولم يرد سؤالي ودعوت له من قلب ويعلم الله كم سوف يرزق هذا الانسان طيب القلب عالي الخلق لان الارض لا تحتاج رخص لانها فى وسط منازل ريفية . أشكر الله وأشكر من ساعدني البشمهندس man82

*​


----------



## إسلام علي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

ICBM قال:


> *هذه الأرض هي إرث وتقع في منطقة ريفية وكرمني الله بقرض لبناء الدور الاول لان الارض لا تحتاج رخص لانها فى وسط منازل ريفية*​


​ أهلا بيكي مرة أخرى وأحب أشكر المهندس * man82 جزاه الله خيرا لكن الرسم ناقص ثلاث أعمدة 
ومنور السلم بعرض غير عملي مش هيخلي السباك يعرف ينزل منه يركب المواسير أو يصلحها لو باظت 
والدور الأرضى واضح من كلام الأخت إنها هتعمله سكني مش تجاري
أرجو توضيح هذه المعلومة من حضرتك وكمان لو ممكن تعرفينا إزاي هتجيبي عدادات كهرباء ومياه بدون رخصة هذه أول مرة أسمع بإن مفيش رخصة لأن القانون الجديد أكد على ترخيص كل الأعمال وجزاكي الله خيرا 
وإن شاء الله تخرجي من الملتقى برسم متقن حسب متطلباتك ونسعد بمساعدتك لكن لو توضحي مسألة الدور الأرضي هل سكني أم تجاري ؟
*


----------



## ICBM (5 ديسمبر 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> [/center]
> أهلا بيكي مرة أخرى وأحب أشكر المهندس * man82 جزاه الله خيرا لكن الرسم ناقص ثلاث أعمدة
> ومنور السلم بعرض غير عملي مش هيخلي السباك يعرف ينزل منه يركب المواسير أو يصلحها لو باظت
> والدور الأرضى واضح من كلام الأخت إنها هتعمله سكني مش تجاري
> ...




*شكراً الأخ الفاضل المهندس : إسلام علي . على ردك واهتمامك وتوضيحك .

كلام حضرتك سليم انا مش هاعمله تجاري ولكن سوف يكون سكني أن شاء الله

اما بالنسبة لتحفظ حضرتك على موضوع الرخصة , فعلاً المكان الذي سوف أقطن فيه أن شاء الله كل المباني الموجودة فيه من غير ترخيص وهذا المكان منطقة كاملة بالمرافق وحينما يفتح الحجز في الكهرباء بيتقدم اصحاب المنازل وبيتم التوصيل امام تقديم الاوراق الخاصة بالملكية ودفع الرسوم فقط وهكذا باقي المرافق . 

*​


----------



## إسلام علي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب جميل وفرنا تكاليف الرخصة والذي منه
طيب حضرتك عاوزة تعمليه أعمدة وقواعد .. يعني تعملي أساسات تتحمل مثلا 5 طوابق .. ودا أغلى لأن الأساسات هتكلف
ولا تعمليه حوائط حاملة بالطوب فقط وسملات في الأرض ويتحمل 3 طوابق فقط وهذا أرخص ؟ 
إنتي عاوزة إيه ؟
لو ممكن تديني رقم تليفون رجل من محارمك أكلمه بالتليفون يكون أحسن تليفوني 01144332373


----------



## ICBM (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*أشكرك جزيلاً بشمهندس إسلام علي على تفاعل حضرتك في مساعدة الفقيرة لله , اعاده الله عليك خيرا وعلى اولادك وعلى كل من تعرفهم اللهم أمين .*

*بالنسبة لسؤال حضرتك عن الاعمدة والقواعد أنا بالفعل كنت أنتوي عمل حوائط حامله لرخص التكلفة ولكن جميع من حولي نصحوني بعمل قواعد وسملات واعمدة ولو وقف الأمر على طابق ارضي فقط . وكانت الأجابة على التعليل ممن نصحوني أن هذه القواعد والسملات والاعمدة تعطي البراح لأي ابن من أبنائي البناء في المستقبل دون التقيد بعدد الطوابق او تحُمل البناء ..*

*وبالنسبة لهاتف حضرتك انا سجلته بالفعل وسوف أخبر اخي غداً ان كان من الممكن يستمع لخبرة ونصيحة حضرتك الكريم ومازلت عاجزة عن تقديم الشكر في هذا الملتقى الجميل المحترم *​


----------



## إسلام علي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

الشكر لله ونسعد جميعا في الملتقى بمساعدتك 
بالنسبة للحوائط الحاملة هي تتحمل 3 طوابق مرتاح 
وبعدين أرخص كتير 
وإنتي عاملة قرض وغالب الظن هو قرض ربوي يعني حرام 
لو قلنا محتاجة منزل لك ولأبناءك فدي ضرورة فهنا القرض مباح للضرورة مش أكتر منها ودعي المستقبل على الله 
وإن شاء الله المرحلة القادمة هتبقى أيسر من الفترة المظلمة اللي فاتت يعني سكن الشباب هيكون أسهل والرزق إن شاء الله أوسع ممكن بسهولة هدم الدور اللي هتعمليه ده وبناء عمارة بمنتهى السهولة 
وكمان المسلحات هتكلف كتير جدا ولسه في تشطيب مساحة زي دي هتحتاج 40 أو 50 ألف تشطيب دا غير الأساسات والأعمدة والسقف والحفر والردم وخلافه .. وكمان هتاخد وقت أكبر أما الحوائط الحاملة فأسرع 

راجعوا كدا الفكرة تاني وتأنوا على مهلكم عشان دا أمر مهم نسعد بالتابعة


----------



## ICBM (5 ديسمبر 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> الشكر لله ونسعد جميعا في الملتقى بمساعدتك
> بالنسبة للحوائط الحاملة هي تتحمل 3 طوابق مرتاح
> وبعدين أرخص كتير
> وإنتي عاملة قرض وغالب الظن هو قرض ربوي يعني حرام
> ...



*أن شاء الله سوف اضع كلام حضرتك قيد التفكير والمشاورة والمتابعة بأذن الله وكلام حضرتك اكيد سليم لأن كل شيئ غالي الأن وخصوصا الحديد المسلح , وربنا قادر على كل شيئ .*

*ومازلت أكرر شكري لله ولك ولكل من يساعدنى بهذا الملتقى بارك الله فيك وعظم أجرك .*
​


----------



## إسلام علي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب أوكي
ومبدأيا كدا تكلفة ( حفر شرايط + رمي أساسات حوائط حاملة + جدران ارتفاع 4 م + سقف أول دور ) شامل الحديد والمصنعيات هيخش في 60 ألف لـ 70 ألف 
والتشطيب هيخش في 35 إلى 55 ألف حسب درجة التشطيب 
على أساس الحديد 5000 ج / طن 
الزلط 90 / م
الرمل 30 / م 
الألف طوب 360 ج 
مصنعية المتر خرسانة 110 ج
مصنعية ألف طوب 110 ج 

لو المواد أغلى يبقى التكلفة تغلى
لو أقل يبقى أقل حسب محافظتك ومنطقتك 

ونرجو من الأخوة جميعا المشاركة في الموضوع فهو ليس حكرا على أحد من يسطتيع المساعدة يتفضل ليعم النفع


----------



## ICBM (5 ديسمبر 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> طيب أوكي
> ومبدأيا كدا تكلفة ( حفر شرايط + رمي أساسات حوائط حاملة + جدران ارتفاع 4 م + سقف أول دور ) شامل الحديد والمصنعيات هيخش في 60 ألف لـ 70 ألف
> والتشطيب هيخش في 35 إلى 55 ألف حسب درجة التشطيب
> على أساس الحديد 5000 ج / طن
> ...




*شكراً على هذه المعلومات , مع أحترامي الكبير لحضرتك ولكن أحب أضيف معلومة أن المقاول قال عن التكلفة من بداية حفر القواعد وصب السملات والاعمدة والحوائط الى سقف الدور الارضي حسب التكلفة وقال لأخي مبلغ 55 الف جنيه .

سعر طن الحديد 4600
سعر الاسمنت 400
سعر الألف طوبة الوردي 400
هذه كانت الاسعار التى وصلت لي .
*
*ومصنعية متر الخرسانه كان الاتفاق على 100 ج للمتر*​


----------



## إسلام علي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

icbm قال:


> *شكراً على هذه المعلومات , مع أحترامي الكبير لحضرتك ولكن أحب أضيف معلومة أن المقاول قال عن التكلفة من بداية حفر القواعد وصب السملات والاعمدة والحوائط الى سقف الدور الارضي حسب التكلفة وقال لأخي مبلغ 55 الف جنيه .
> 
> سعر طن الحديد 4600
> سعر الاسمنت 400
> ...


أنا سعرت لحضرتك الشغل على أساس التنفيذ هندسي كما هو شغلنا 
لكن واضح إنو شغل أهالي 
وطبعا شغل الأهالي بيكون أقل تكلفة بكتير لكن على حساب الحديد والمقاطع وجودة التنفيذ
وواضح كمان إن المقاول حسب تكلفة المواد مش المصنعية كمان أنا حسبت كله بما فيها النثريات 
وكما يبدو إنو هيرمي وقاعد مسلحة على طول مش هيعمل لبشة عادية 
على العموم المقاول في الغالب بيحب يسهل الأمور وييجي على النواحي الفنية من أجل التوفير ونحن كمهندسين نرفض ذلك تماما 
لكن يظل الحوائط الحاملة أوفر لكم .. واسألي البنا مش المقاول بخصوص الحوائط الحاملة لأن المقاول هيكرهكم فيها لأن مش من مصلحته تعملوها حوائط حاملة


----------



## ICBM (5 ديسمبر 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> أنا سعرت لحضرتك الشغل على أساس التنفيذ هندسي كما هو شغلنا
> لكن واضح إنو شغل أهالي
> وطبعا شغل الأهالي بيكون أقل تكلفة بكتير لكن على حساب الحديد والمقاطع وجودة التنفيذ
> وواضح كمان إن المقاول حسب تكلفة المواد مش المصنعية كمان أنا حسبت كله بما فيها النثريات
> ...




*سوف أضع كل كلمة حضرتك قولتها في الأخذ والاعتبار والدراسة للوصول الى أفضل الطرف واحسنها فى هذا البناء , وارسل جزيل الشكر لحضرتك على هذه المعلومات وبارك الله فيك .
*​


----------



## man82 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

لو تحب الاخت الكريمة عمل التصميمات كاملة مع بعض التعديلات المعمارية وعمل مقايسة لحساب التكاليف 
لو جة الله تعالي انا مستعد
واحب اذكر من الاهمية بمكان ان لو هاتعملي اساسات هيكلية ( قواعد واعمدة ) احسبي لكل 100م2 من الاساسات 40 الف جنية لمبني 5ادوار دا طبعا لو كنتي حضرتك من محافظات الدلتا عدا دمياط وبعض مناطق الدقهلية لان في الحالة دي جهد التتربة بيقي ضعيف وخصوصا انك عندك 2 جار هايتعملو بشدادات يعني المساحة كلها الاساسات هاتتدخل في 60 الف + الدور الارضي حوالي 35 الفيبقي كدا عندك


----------



## ICBM (11 ديسمبر 2011)

man82 قال:


> لو تحب الاخت الكريمة عمل التصميمات كاملة مع بعض التعديلات المعمارية وعمل مقايسة لحساب التكاليف
> لو جة الله تعالي انا مستعد
> واحب اذكر من الاهمية بمكان ان لو هاتعملي اساسات هيكلية ( قواعد واعمدة ) احسبي لكل 100م2 من الاساسات 40 الف جنية لمبني 5ادوار دا طبعا لو كنتي حضرتك من محافظات الدلتا عدا دمياط وبعض مناطق الدقهلية لان في الحالة دي جهد التتربة بيقي ضعيف وخصوصا انك عندك 2 جار هايتعملو بشدادات يعني المساحة كلها الاساسات هاتتدخل في 60 الف + الدور الارضي حوالي 35 الفيبقي كدا عندك



*الأخ الفاضل المهندس man82 , كل الشكر لحضرتك على تعبك ومساعدتك للفقيرة لله .

وبصراحة , أتمنى تساعدنى بالتصميمات كاملة ونفس الوقت اخشى تقول طماعة ولكن أنا طمعانه فى كرم حضرتك فعلا لانى عاوزه انهي الموضوع لان الوقت بيجري والاسعار بترتفع
لو كان في عند حضرتك مزيد من الوقت دون تعب عليك , انا موافقة

وربنا يبارك فيك ويرزقك من حيث لا تعلم ويرحم جدتك اللهم أمين . وبكرر شكري لحضرتك يابشمهندس ولكل اللى ساعدنى بارك الله فيهم*​


----------



## ICBM (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*يارب رحمتك وسترك ورضاك
*​


----------



## إسلام علي (13 ديسمبر 2011)

icbm قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تحياتي الكبيرة لملتقى المهندسين العرب .
> 
> ...


الأبعاد لا تطابق المساحة 
الأبعاد كما تفضلتي 144 متر مربع وأنت كتبتي 146 متر مربع دي حاجة
16 ـ 16
9.25 ـ 8.75
الحاجة التانية الشارع الرئيسي أيهم ؟ على التسعة ولا التمانية ؟


----------



## ICBM (14 ديسمبر 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> الأبعاد لا تطابق المساحة
> الأبعاد كما تفضلتي 144 متر مربع وأنت كتبتي 146 متر مربع دي حاجة
> 16 ـ 16
> 9.25 ـ 8.75
> الحاجة التانية الشارع الرئيسي أيهم ؟ على التسعة ولا التمانية ؟







*أستاذي البشمهندس إسلام علي*

*تحياتي الكريمة لحضرتك ,*

*دعني أكتب لحضرتك الأبعاد مرة اخرى , جل من لا يسهو *

*طول ضلعي الأرض 16 م *

*عرض الأرض على الشارع الرئيسي لواجهة الأرض 9,25 م ,,,,,, وعرض الشارع الرئيسي 8 م*
*عرض الأرض على الشارع الخلفي للأرض 8,75 ,,,,,, وعرض الشارع الخلفي 4م*

*مساحة الأرض = 148 م*


وشكراً جزيلاً لتفاعل وأهتمام حضرتك ,جزالك الله خير وزاد رزقك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .​


----------



## إسلام علي (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ICBM قال:


> *أستاذي البشمهندس إسلام علي*
> 
> *تحياتي الكريمة لحضرتك ,*
> 
> ...



الأستاذة الكريمة فيه عجز 4 متر مربع 
عند إدخال بيانات هذه القطعة نجد المساحة 144 وليس 148 
فقبل البدء في الرسم يفضل إيجاد السبب لأن 4 متر خسارة مش شوية 
هل مواصفات الأرض كدا في العقد ولا في عجز من ناحية الجيران 

وإن شاء الله نعمل لحضرتك رسم كويس


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اولا الشكر كل الشكر لمن طرح الموضوع ةوشارك فيه 
ثانيا اود ان اعرف معلومة من المشاركة صاحبة الموضوع تقول انها مدرسة وتقول انها هى التى رسمت الرسم الكروكى الموضح فكيف عرفت رسم تلك الرسمة وهى مدرسة
ثالثا اشكر الزميل صاحب الرسمةman82 ولكن لى ملاحظات عليها
اولا صغر الابعاد فارى ان غرفة النوم 3*5.5 وهدا لايفضل طبعاوشكل الحمام ايضا
وفى النهايه اشكركم جميعا واود ان اعرف من صاحبة الموضوع ما هى المطلوب كم غرفة نوم وشكل الاستقبال وعدد الحمامات وبادن الله ربنى يوفقنى واقدم لكى شىء


----------



## ICBM (15 ديسمبر 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> الأستاذة الكريمة فيه عجز 4 متر مربع
> عند إدخال بيانات هذه القطعة نجد المساحة 144 وليس 148
> فقبل البدء في الرسم يفضل إيجاد السبب لأن 4 متر خسارة مش شوية
> هل مواصفات الأرض كدا في العقد ولا في عجز من ناحية الجيران
> ...




*فعلاً هذه هي المواصفات في العقد وهذه مواصفات الأرض حيث يجود شطرة من جانب الضلع الأيسر في أخر قطعة الأرض *



*مازلت أكرر شكري وأمتناني لك يابشمهندس إسلام .

وأنتظر حضرتك , وربنا يبارك فيك ويجازيك كل خير يارب ويعطيك الصحة والعافية لك ولكل أسرتك *.​


----------



## ICBM (15 ديسمبر 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> اولا الشكر كل الشكر لمن طرح الموضوع ةوشارك فيه
> ثانيا اود ان اعرف معلومة من المشاركة صاحبة الموضوع تقول انها مدرسة وتقول انها هى التى رسمت الرسم الكروكى الموضح فكيف عرفت رسم تلك الرسمة وهى مدرسة
> ثالثا اشكر الزميل صاحب الرسمةman82 ولكن لى ملاحظات عليها
> اولا صغر الابعاد فارى ان غرفة النوم 3*5.5 وهدا لايفضل طبعاوشكل الحمام ايضا
> وفى النهايه اشكركم جميعا واود ان اعرف من صاحبة الموضوع ما هى المطلوب كم غرفة نوم وشكل الاستقبال وعدد الحمامات وبادن الله ربنى يوفقنى واقدم لكى شىء




*السلام عليكم احمد كامل حسنين *

*أولاً : لا تشكرني , بل اعطي الشكر لمن يستحقه وهو البشمهندس " **إسلام علي** " والمهندس " man82 "*

*حيث اقتطعوا من وقتهم وجهدهم وفكرهم وعملهم ليساعدوا الفقيرة لله . جزاهم الله خيراً وعفاهم وأعطاهم الصحة والعافية والرزق الوفير .*



*ثانياً : بالنسبة لسؤال حضرتك وهو كيف عرفت أرسم تلك الرسمة !! ؟؟*
*يا أستاذي الفاضل لا تبالغ في حقي وتجامل , حيث أنها شيئ لا يذكر أمام علم الهندسة وخبراتكم الفنية والعلمية والعملية .*

*شيئ أخر وهو أن الفقيرة لله , مُدرسة علوم الرياضيات للمرحلة الثانوية وأقوم بتدريس مادة الهندسة . ونفس الوقت , طالبة ماجستير لـ التحويل التكاملي اللوغاريتمي " *

*وما قمت به شيئ عادي جدا من وجهة نظري أمام علم الكثير هنا من المهندسين الأجلاء مثال البشمهندس **إسلام علي** , و man82 وحضرتك وكل من في الملتقى . وشكراً على سؤالك*​


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (15 ديسمبر 2011)

icbm قال:


> *السلام عليكم احمد كامل حسنين *
> 
> *أولاً : لا تشكرني , بل اعطي الشكر لمن يستحقه وهو البشمهندس " **إسلام علي** " والمهندس " man82 "*
> 
> ...


شكرا لكى بس حضرتك مقولتيش طلباتك من حيث عدد الغرف وكدا


----------



## ICBM (15 ديسمبر 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> شكرا لكى بس حضرتك مقولتيش طلباتك من حيث عدد الغرف وكدا




أشكرك جزيلاً للتفاعل وتقديم المساعدة

الفقيرة لله , أطلب من حضرتك كما مصوراها بحيث عدد 6 غرف وحمام كبير وتوليت صغير ومطبخ وصالة معيشة .







*وشكراً جزيلاً*​


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (15 ديسمبر 2011)

بس 6 غرف دى كتير اوى على هدة المساحة


----------



## ICBM (15 ديسمبر 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> بس 6 غرف دى كتير اوى على هدة المساحة




*لو عند حضرتك أقتراح مفيش مانع وأستفاد من رأى وخبرة حضرتك .. بس انا ممكن نخليهم 5 غرف لأني محتاجة العدد ده من الغرف

ولك جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## إسلام علي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> بس 6 غرف دى كتير اوى على هدة المساحة


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نعم كما تفضل أخونا م أحمد كامل 6 غرف كتير جدا 
كل شيء ممكن لكن ستكون غرف ضيقة وقلتها أحسن 
وبالخبرة والتجربة فـ "البراح" أحسن وأريح نفسيا 

وده رسم جديد لو ممكن التفكير فيه وإبداء الرأي قبل عمل التسليحات ,, وإلا فلنغيره 






مسقط أفقي للدور العلوي مكون من 
سلم 20 درجة
عرض الدرجة 29 سم 
طول الدرجة 1.3
عرض بسطة الدور 1.4
عرض بسطة نصف الدور 1.2

استقبال ومكتب
4.9 × 5.85
غرفة نوم 1
4.1 × 4.4
غرفة نوم 2
4.1 × 4.4 ... مثل رقم 1 بالضبط
بلكونة 
1.2 × 8.2
غرفة نوم 3
3.4 × 4
غرفة نوم 4
3×4

والغرفتين 3 و 4 فيهم ميزة وهي إن باب الغرفة لا يأخذ مساحة منها 
وبروز البرج لهذه الحجرات 92 سم في الشارع
طرقة توزيع 
2.4×2.75
مطبخ 
3×3.3
مخزن بمنور يطل ع الشارع من أجل الإضاءة والتهوية ودا أفضل كتير من المنور الداخلي 
1.6 × 0.9
حمام 
2.7 × 3.3
منور للحمام من أجل الإضاءة والتهوية ومواسير الصرف والتغذية بالمياه 
1.6 × 0.9





مسقط أفقي للدور الأرضي








مدخل بعرض 3 م

غرفة نوم 1
4.1 × 5.9

صالة ومكتب
4.9 × 5.9

مطبخ وحمام وتوزيع مثل السابق 

غرفة نوم 2
3.05 × 3.4

غرفة نوم 3
3 × 3.1

وهذه التقسيمة فيها ميزة وهي إن الأساسات ممكن تبقى من النوع الشريطي 
Strips
ودي أمتن وأوفر وممكن مش تحتاج لبشة عادية


----------



## ramy safwat (16 ديسمبر 2011)

يا استاذه انا ممكن اعمل اللوحات الانشائية و انا تحت امرك و انا مش عاوز فلوس يا استاذه 
بس ممكن تبعد ملفات الاوتوكاد على ايميل و انا هصصم و ابعت الشغل على ايميلك 
[email protected]


----------



## ICBM (17 ديسمبر 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نعم كما تفضل أخونا م أحمد كامل 6 غرف كتير جدا
> كل شيء ممكن لكن ستكون غرف ضيقة وقلتها أحسن
> وبالخبرة والتجربة فـ "البراح" أحسن وأريح نفسيا
> ...





*بشمهندس إسلام بصراحة مجهود وتصميم فوق الرائع .
ومقدرش اقول غير كل الشكر الجزيل لسيادتك
ولكن
أنا بكل صراحة مرتاحه للرسم ده اللي بعرضة على حضرتك بعد التعديل البسيط عليه.
*




*وبعد التعديل البسيط عليه انا مرتاحه نفسية لهذا الرسم ومتوافق مع حياتي وظرفي وعائلتي .

مع العلم ان تصميم حضرتك بلا اية مجاملة ممتاز وعملي جداً
ولكن الرسم اللى ارفقته لحضرتك مريح لي من جهات كثيرة
بالنسبة لظروفي.

وأتمنى من سيادتك تضع لي المساحات والأعمدة 
عليها وأنا في غاية غاية الشكر والامتنان لتعب حضرتك وتكليف وقتك ومجهودك للفقيرة لله , عوضك الله وجزاك كل الخير والبركة اللهم آمين
شكراً جزيلاً




*​


----------



## ICBM (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ramy safwat قال:


> يا استاذه انا ممكن اعمل اللوحات الانشائية و انا تحت امرك و انا مش عاوز فلوس يا استاذه
> بس ممكن تبعد ملفات الاوتوكاد على ايميل و انا هصصم و ابعت الشغل على ايميلك
> [email protected]





*أنا ممتنة جداً لك ولمساعدتك , ولكن انا لا امتلك ملفات الاوتوكاد لان كما ترى البشمهندس إسلام علي وباقي الأساتذة المهندسين يساعدوني بالتصميم , وانا لم ارسم على الاوتوكاد ولكن رسمتها ببرنامج عادي جدا . مش عارفه هل الصورة للرسم ممكن تفيدني بها ام لا
وشكراً جزيلا لحضرتك
*​


----------



## ICBM (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*يارب سترك ورضاك وعفوك وغفرانك
*​


----------



## ICBM (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*هذا التصميم هو ما اريده*

*ياريت يابشمهندس يكون التصميم ده بعد أذن حضرتك
*





*مع كل الشكر وجزيل ألاحترام*​


----------



## اللبيس (18 ديسمبر 2011)

icbm قال:


> *ياريت يابشمهندس يكون التصميم ده بعد أذن حضرتك
> *
> 
> 
> ...


أود أن أعرض مساعدتي رغم أن الاخوه الزملاء من المهندسين قاموا بالواجب
وأود أسأل بأي البرامج هذا التصميم


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (18 ديسمبر 2011)

تصميم حضرتك جميل بس لى ملاحظة ان جميع الغرف تطل على الاستقبال وهدا لايفضل للخصوصية وانا عملت لحضرتك رسمة بس على الاوتوكاد ممكن ارفعها لكى


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (18 ديسمبر 2011)

على ها الرابط 
http://www.mediafire.com/?vt6wnlfch3714xl


----------



## إسلام علي (19 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 


> * وأود أسأل بأي البرامج هذا التصميم*


أعتقد هذا البرنامج اسمه " فيزيو " وهو للعلم تابع لمجموعة برامج " أوفيس " الأصلية الكاملة ولا يوجد بالمجان ع الشبكة 

رغم إني لا أحب أن أرسم رسم لا يرضي ذوقي كما لا يحب الطبيب أن يجري عملية جراحية لا يقتنع بها 
إلا إني ولضيق الوقت وظروف حضرتك عملت الرسم كما تريدون ولكن أرجع تاني وأقول إني مقترحي الأول أفضل لكن طالما دي رغبتكم فلا مشكلة 

مرفق الرسومات


----------



## إسلام علي (19 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه الأخيرة

وتم تلافي مسألة الغرف المجروحة وتعديل بعض الأشياء البسيطة للأصلح
يبقى التسليح بعد الموافقة


----------



## ياسركوكو (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*الله يوفقك من يوم يومهم الناس مو مقتنعة انو المهندس لازم ياخد فلوس لقاء تصميمهم ...بس اطمنك انو رح تدفع 3 اضعاف ما تدفعوا لمهندس لانك رح تغلط كتير اذا اعتمدت على هيك طرق...سلام*


----------



## ICBM (19 ديسمبر 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> تصميم حضرتك جميل بس لى ملاحظة ان جميع الغرف تطل على الاستقبال وهدا لايفضل للخصوصية وانا عملت لحضرتك رسمة بس على الاوتوكاد ممكن ارفعها لكى





*بشمهندس أحمد كامل حسنين , انا متشكرة لحضرتك جدا جدا على المساعدة ورسم حضرتك جميل جدا وأكيد افادني كتير وافاد ناس افضل مني بكثير . ولك جزيل الشكر والأحترام . جزاك الله خيراً
*​


----------



## ICBM (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*


إسلام علي قال:



هذه الأخيرة

وتم تلافي مسألة الغرف المجروحة وتعديل بعض الأشياء البسيطة للأصلح
يبقى التسليح بعد الموافقة

أنقر للتوسيع...



البشـ مهندس **إسلام علي . 

كل الشكر والتقدير جداً جداً لحضرتك على تصميم حضرتك وتعبك ومجهودك الرائع والواضح حقيقي , شيئ جميل من أنسان خلوق وصبور وواسع الأفق مثلك . لقد ساعدتني من خبرتك العلمية والمهنية أنا في غاية الشكر والامتنان لحضرتك ومها اقدم من شكر فلا أعطيك حقك . حيث أفدتني أنا الفقيرة لله كثيرا وأفدت الكثير بالتأكيد . من زوار ومبتدئين .

أنا موافقه على تصميم وتعديل حضرتك الأخير , وجزاك الله خيراً وأعطاك من البركة والنعمة والمغفرة والرحمة أنت وكل من تعرفهم .. كل الشكر والتقدير لحضرتك 
*​


----------



## ICBM (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*


إسلام علي قال:



هذه الأخيرة

وتم تلافي مسألة الغرف المجروحة وتعديل بعض الأشياء البسيطة للأصلح
يبقى التسليح بعد الموافقة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

البشـ مهندس **إسلام علي . 

كل الشكر والتقدير جداً جداً لحضرتك على تصميم حضرتك وتعبك ومجهودك الرائع والواضح حقيقي , شيئ جميل من أنسان خلوق وصبور وواسع الأفق مثلك . لقد ساعدتني من خبرتك العلمية والمهنية أنا في غاية الشكر والامتنان لحضرتك ومها اقدم من شكر فلا أعطيك حقك . حيث أفدتني أنا الفقيرة لله كثيرا وأفدت الكثير بالتأكيد . من زوار ومبتدئين .

أنا موافقه على تصميم وتعديل حضرتك الأخير , وجزاك الله خيراً وأعطاك من البركة والنعمة والمغفرة والرحمة أنت وكل من تعرفهم .. كل الشكر والتقدير لحضرتك 
*​


----------



## إسلام علي (19 ديسمبر 2011)

وجزاكم الله مثله وربنا يقويكم على البناء
قريب إن شاء الله سأرسل لكم الرسومات 
لو في أي تفاصيل ممكن تذكروها يا ليت قبل البدء 
مثل عمق الحفر وارتفاع الدور الأرضي عن الشارع ومنطقة البناء لمعرفة تحمل التربة أو أي تفصيل متوفر


----------



## ICBM (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس إسلام علي

وجزاك الله عنا خير بأذن الله

بالنسبة لعمق الحفر : 

مربع المنطقة التي سوف يتم البناء فيها أن شاء الله أرى فيها مرافق المياة والصرف الصحي على سطح الارض ولم يدفن في اية عمق ومعنى ذلك ان يجب علوا ارتفاع الدور الأرضي , ولك الخبرة والعلم أكيد في ذلك


منطقة البناء : تربة طينية كانت زراعية من سنوات طويلة .

وشكراً جزيلاً









*​


----------



## إسلام علي (19 ديسمبر 2011)

يعني مثلا ارتفاع الطابق الأرض 4 م وعمق الحفر 1 م ؟


----------



## ICBM (19 ديسمبر 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> يعني مثلا ارتفاع الطابق الأرض 4 م وعمق الحفر 1 م ؟




*تقريباً زى ما حضرتك بتقول
*​


----------



## ICBM (20 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## ICBM (24 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## إسلام علي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

أكتب هنا أيضا كي يستفيد الأخوة المهندسين الجدد


هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=1103187#ixzz1hUkmKRMx

*ممكن تقوموا بالحفر غدا ومن بعد غد بإذن الله يكون الرسم والتوصيات معكم وتبدأوا بالتنفيذ ... لكن المفروض وجود شخص أو جهة تشرف على المقاول لكي تطمن إنه يقوم بتنفيذ الرسم والتوصيات بصحة وأمانة وإلا فهيعك ودا شيء أساسي عند المقاولين وهو الخم والكذب والكروتة ... لذا لابد من وجود شخص يفهم الشغل يشرف عليه .. لو في مهندس كويس يزوركم كله فترة ولو أخد شيء بسيط بس هيوفر اللي هياخده 
*


* بكرة لأ 
بعده إن شاء الله*
* الرسم يكون جاهز ع الطباعة
مع تحياتي*​



هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=1103212#ixzz1hUkTm3uD

​*وممكن تبدأوا برمي الخرسانة العادية بسمك 30 سم و5 شكاير للمتر 
يجب التأكد من الوصول لهذا السمك لأن العمال بيقللوه عشان يخلصوا الرمي بدري وبجهد أقل 
ملاحظة عند الحفر : يجب رفرفة الحفر من الشارعين الرئيسي والصغير مقدار 1 متر ع الأقل ووزن الحفر بحيث تكون الأرضية أفقيه تماما ومستوية قدر الإمكان وطبعا يجب الوصول لعرق الأرض النضيف والحفار بيكون عارفه 
وتاني يوم يتم رمي الخرسانة مباشرة بسمك 30 سم ووزن الفرشة بحيث تكون أفقية قدر الإمكان (لو رشينا مياه ع الخرسانة لا تذهب لأي اتجاه وتتجمع فيه ودع دليل إنها مستوية ودا مفضل ) 
بهذه المواصفات ستكون المواد كالتالي 
38 متر زلط 
22 م رمل 
11 طن أسمنت 
+ مصنعية المقاول وإكرامية العمالة 

ملاحظة : سعر مصنعية رمي المتر خرسانة الفرشة المفروض يكون منخفض جدا لأن المقاول مش بيعمل حاجة غير إنه يحضر الخلاطة والعمالة ويرمي الخرسانة ويحاسب العمالة باليوم 
لكن لما يحاسب المالك بيحاسبه بالمتر وأغلب المقاولين بيستغل قلة علم المالك ويقول له على سعر عالي 

يعني باختصار لو المقاول عنده ضمير ومش جشع المفروض ياخد في الفرشة دي 1200 ج كأقصى تقدير وهيكون طالع له مكسب حلو كمان ... لكن زي ما قلت أكتر المقاولين بيستغل عدم معرفة المالك بالأمور ويبالغ في سعر الخرسانة العادية ( أو الفرشة كما نسميها ) 

ملاحظة : هذا النوع من الأساسات ( فرشة عادية ثم قواعد وسملات ) هو الشائع والمنتشر ... ولكنه مكلف إذا قورن بالأساسات الشريطية ... وهذا النوع أنا عامله في بيتي شخصيا وجاري جاني عشان أعمله له وفعلا عمل عمارة دلوقت بهذه الأساسات وأحد المقاولين أيضا عملها عندي لنفسه ... والنوع ده مش بيحتاج فرشة أساسا حتى ... ولكننننننن هذا النوع محتاج مقااااول بيفهم وحداد شاطر ومهندس بيشرف

ع العموم لو حبيتم عمل هذا النوع أنا ممكن أرسمه لكن لازم مهندس يستلمه ويفهم الحداد طريقة الشغل 

وشكرا*


----------



## ICBM (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وأعطاك الخير الوفير والعلم الكثير 

وأعاده الله عليك بالصالح دائماً 


*​


----------



## إسلام علي (2 يناير 2012)

مرفق ملف أوتوكاد 2004 به أبعاد قطعة الأرض والتصميم المعماري والتصميم الإنشائي للقواعد والشدادات والأعمدة 
وبعض التوصيات المتعارف عليها لكن الأهم التوصيات اللي قريب إن شاء الله سأكتبها في ملف وورد وأرسلها لكم 
وأسعد باعتماد ومراجعة الرسم من قبل الأساتذة والأخوة


----------



## ICBM (3 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مهما حاولت يداي أن تكتب كلمة شُكر لحضرتك , لا توافيك حقك . كل الشكر والتقدير والأمتنان لك 
يا بشـ مهندس إسلام علي . 

تحياتي و أحترامي وتقديري الكبير لحضرتك . وجزاك الله خيراً وأعطاك العلم الكبير والرزق الكثير أللهم آمين . 
*​


----------



## mohamed1979 (3 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي صاحب الخريطة ان خريطتك تفتقد للمسات المعمارية وكما اسلفا المهندسين قبلي فان الحمام يفتح في صالة الاستقبال والتصميم الانشائي يحتاج لمعلومات اكتر حسب طبيعة الارض والتربة وايضا عدد الادوار المتكررة وايضا الاعمدة تحتاج لزايدة عمودين في منطقة السلم ويعتمد توضع الاعمدة حسب نوعية السقف المستخدم وايضا حرم المبنى وهذا يحدده التطوير العمراني ونتمنى الافادة اختي الفاضلة ورد على من قال استغلال لو كل شخص قال مثلك لما وجد في هده الدنيا الخير وما كنا مسلمين .


----------



## فاروق الاميري (2 أبريل 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ين ماقصرتوا يااخونا


----------

